# Game Fishing - Angling in Asia



## Fiskebolle (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Expats in Thailand (Asia),


I'm living and working for about 7 years now in Thailand. I've been always a fanatic angler since I was a kid and just recently I'm starting to pick up my old habits again. In the past years I have done several trips to Similan Islands, Maldives, Kuala Rompin, Oman, Andaman Islands, Mergui and Burma Banks.

The reason for my writing is a request to get in touch with fellow anglers to share tips, techniques and our passion for angling in Asia. I'm also organising regular trips and I'm open for people to join me. I also want to get in touch with other people who are doing regular fishing trips. So I could perhaps join and share the costs with them.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Best regards,

Fiskebolle


----------



## BGZilla (Jan 15, 2012)

Fiskebolle said:


> Hi Expats in Thailand (Asia),
> 
> 
> I'm living and working for about 7 years now in Thailand. I've been always a fanatic angler since I was a kid and just recently I'm starting to pick up my old habits again. In the past years I have done several trips to Similan Islands, Maldives, Kuala Rompin, Oman, Andaman Islands, Mergui and Burma Banks.
> ...


Hello
I'm a fising fool from Alaska and would like to "jump on board" any fishing trips.
I've never been to Thailand and am considering living there, just have to take the plunge.


----------



## lucasvandergeest (Jan 22, 2012)

*Dutchman in Phuket, Thailand*

Hoi Fiskebolle,

Ik heb jaar in Bangkok gewoond en ben enkele weken geleden naar Chalong, Phuket verhuist. Ik ben ook een fanatieke sportvisser. Ben zes jaar geleden naar Indonesie verhuist, waar ik een beetje op zee heb gevist, meestal als opstapper. Heb de smaak wel te pakken: poppen, speedjiggen, bodemvissen op red snapper, ik vind het allemaal prachtig. Helaas nog niet het geluk gehad om een serieuze GT, yellowfin tuna of marlijn te vangen. Woon nu op loopafstand van de pier van Chalong. De big game visserijis hier populair, maar ik heb al in de gaten dat voor het serieuzere werk de zee hier niet diep genoeg is. Voor het echte diepzeevissen en de grote jongens moet je toch wel meerdaagse trips doen. Dat is geen probleem, maar een maatje om de kosten te drukken zou wel helpen. Benieuwd naar je ideeen.

Groet,

Lucas van der Geest (45), Chalong/Thailand



Fiskebolle said:


> Hi Expats in Thailand (Asia),
> 
> 
> I'm living and working for about 7 years now in Thailand. I've been always a fanatic angler since I was a kid and just recently I'm starting to pick up my old habits again. In the past years I have done several trips to Similan Islands, Maldives, Kuala Rompin, Oman, Andaman Islands, Mergui and Burma Banks.
> ...


----------

